# New Model Early Bird



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I remember hearing about 18 months to 2 years ago that Albert Wajs was considering a new model Early Bird based on the ETA 2893. Nothing seemed to come of it. Does anyone know whether this has been shelved or not?

cheers

Dave


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

First I've heard of this - I'd certainly be interested in a new Early Bird


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> First I've heard of this - I'd certainly be interested in a new Early Bird


Me too







It was mooted on the other (now defunct?) O&W forum at Watchuseek. Apparently, according to Howard Marx, it was supposed to have the case from the ID3066 or ID3077 and a 24 hr bezel. More details about this can be found by searching the O&W archives of this forum also









However, nothing seems to have come of it









Wouldn't mind seeing a new Caribbean too









cheers

Dave


----------

